# Maui jim red sand matte black - silver mirror lens



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

https://www.mauijim.com/en/shop/sun...MIwqDvk9rD1wIViVcNCh3jdAqUEAAYASAAEgJkVPD_BwE

Retails $229.00 new 

Asking $150.00 .plus PayPal fees and sh


Matte black frames silver mirror lens.
Great condition.

You can get these in rx lens.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

$125 new price .


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

What’s the condition (“Great” can mean a lot of things)? Can you post pics?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I'll get some today for you.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

They are not 100 percent new condition. They have been worn and used lightly. They are in great condition. Does have a minor imperction -scuff not really noticeable unless looking for them when off your head.when wearing the glass and looking through the lens the imperfection is not noticeable since it is so minor..i would rate 9.5 out of 10.

It's so minor that my camera won't pick it up .


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

View attachment 48066
.


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for following up. I can’t seem to open the attachment on my phone. I’ll check it out using my home computer tonight after work.

I own a pair of Red Sands and it has some minor scratches on it and I wanted another pair in a better condition... On the fence...

Maui Jims are super light, but they scratch easily.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Send me your phone number and I'll text them to you


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree these are the lightest glasses I've ever had in my life and I wear eyeglasses as well.Tons lighter then any costas I have had. I do believe the Maui are clearer and more enhanced view then others.


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Pending sale


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Sold .. And Shipped


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Received yesterday. Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Thank you , great buyer ..mods can close thread please.


----------

